# I crushed tonight!



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)




----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

how is this even possible? there had to be a lot of sitting around because this isn't adding up. And if its that slow why even drive lol. I guess something is better than nothing, which im actually all in favor for, im just lazy


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

yes you got crushed, i agree


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> how is this even possible? there had to be a lot of sitting around because this isn't adding up. And if its that slow why even drive lol. I guess something is better than nothing, which im actually all in favor for, im just lazy


A lot of $3.25 rides, no tips or surge. Was 4 hours. Not much sitting, at 68 cents a mile my city sucks.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> A lot of $3.25 rides, no tips or surge. Was 4 hours. Not much sitting, at 68 cents a mile my city sucks.


That's bad....that sucks. Deflation feeling


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

jgiun1 said:


> That's bad....that sucks. Deflation feeling


For sure feels deflating. Luckily had this last Saturday when it surges, zone per ride bonus and people tipping. But this was rare great weekend..


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

During the week in Tulsa, that is the norm. Weekends can get pretty good especially if there is an event at the BOK or one of the casinos. I missed out last weekend because I was on vacation. Today should be great in T-Town if you are willing to drive. I am not willing.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

cost of living is low i bet, quality of life is really nice , i bet..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> how is this even possible? there had to be a lot of sitting around because this isn't adding up. And if its that slow why even drive lol. I guess something is better than nothing, which im actually all in favor for, im just lazy


Actually, I think in many cases something is worse than nothing!


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> cost of living is low i bet, quality of life is really nice , i bet.


Cost of living is definitely lower here than a lot of places. Working part time here, I can average pretty close to 25/hour before expenses. I generally put in 20-30 hours per week so it works for me. I also drive mainly on weekends when tips are better and not driving the work crowd around.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> During the week in Tulsa, that is the norm. Weekends can get pretty good especially if there is an event at the BOK or one of the casinos. I missed out last weekend because I was on vacation. Today should be great in T-Town if you are willing to drive. I am not willing.


1st three hour of shift so slow but the surge hit hard at 8 am right when the snow came. Was not that bad driving but I do have 4WD and grew up in Chicago driving so this is cute snow. All my 5.0 we're shorties so not that exciting but not a bad 8 hour Wednesday morning! May do round two after a nap.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> cost of living is low i bet, quality of life is really nice , i bet..


I moved here last year from west coast and was in awe of the cost, but man inflation hit hard with huge rent increase recently and everything else but still way better than the coast. For me massive increase in quality of life, feel so much better here while lost most of time but the wide open spaces, amazing food, and much nicer people make a huge difference.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I would hazard a guess and say that the quality of passengers here is better than most places. I rarely ever deal with people that have attitude and most that are running late, are very apologetic. We do have some that aren't but most are appreciative that we exist and will drive them for less than what a cab would cost.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> I would hazard a guess and say that the quality of passengers here is better than most places. I rarely ever deal with people that have attitude and most that are running late, are very apologetic. We do have some that aren't but most are appreciative that we exist and will drive them for less than what a cab would cost.


Besides the tweeker that I almost fought with and I had to eject the PAXs here way more calm and nicer than Seattle.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Overslept and woke up at 7:00 and saw some 5.0 whales out there. Fishing went well for a relaxing 4 hour shift. More on the afternoon rush please!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Overslept and woke up at 7:00 and saw some 5.0 whales out there. Fishing went well for a relaxing 4 hour shift. More on the afternoon rush please!
> 
> View attachment 644953


Are you driving Uber XL or Uber Black or Premier?


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Are you driving Uber XL or Uber Black or Premier?


X with Comfort that is about to be taken away as they took off 2017 Tucsons.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

What the heck was the promo you had for only $5? I'm at the daily grind job so no surge in Tulsa for me.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Overslept and woke up at 7:00 and saw some 5.0 whales out there. Fishing went well for a relaxing 4 hour shift. More on the afternoon rush please!
> 
> View attachment 644953


What was the total amount in surges? I'm guessing around $70?


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> What the heck was the promo you had for only $5? I'm at the daily grind job so no surge in Tulsa for me.


It was the last ten rides of the Quest. First time I hit 50 during the week. 



Go Uber or Go Home said:


> What was the total amount in surges? I'm guessing around $70?


Just totaled up $110. Tulsa base rate sucks.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I worked about 3 to 3 1/2 hours last night in T-Town and made $185 after cash tips. Of course $100 of that was one rider's cash tip. Still a good night for a little over 3 hours.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> I worked about 3 to 3 1/2 hours last night in T-Town and made $185 after cash tips. Of course $100 of that was one rider's cash tip. Still a good night for a little over 3 hours.


That is amazing, never seen a c-note in 13,750 rides!

I'm at 425 on the day, started at 6:30 AM and now taking break at 3:30, pondering if should do a few more hours or take long nap and go out tonight.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I will be out tonight after work. How are roads around downtown and Brookside?


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

DT slushy but okay, not sure Brookside, but did see dude crash on a side street near brookside. Ended up one more ride and calling it a shift at 470 total.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> DT slushy but okay, not sure Brookside, but did see dude crash on a side street near brookside. Ended up one more ride and calling it a shift at 470 total.
> 
> View attachment 645176


around ~$180 in surges in those 9hours? thats actually crazy, your market is poppin. imagine if you had promotions... you'll be at like $700. But then again if theres promotions for everyone then that probably kills the surge. anyways good easy money


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> around ~$180 in surges in those 9hours? thats actually crazy, your market is poppin. imagine if you had promotions... you'll be at like $700. But then again if theres promotions for everyone then that probably kills the surge. anyways good easy money


Added up, around 250 in surge as per mile so low here. This is an anomaly due to snow, will be back to crap again and needing to do bar close. Took a nap and just to tired to get back out there, let's hope tomorrow morning is good again, hooked on the surge, flat rate will not work the next few days if the surge mania is over.


----------

